# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Switch bodies

## lucidreamsavy

Has anyone ever switched bodies with someone in a dream (in the body of another person)?  I have and it's really weird.  You have the figure (or no figure) of that person.  Maybe their hair feels different.  I'd appreciate a reply. ::banana::  :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## panta-rei

In a lucid or not?

Either way, the answer is yes. I've had a dream where my own character switched occasionally. However, since I was not lucid, I didn't really notice a difference in feeling

----------


## lucidreamsavy

After I switched I became lucid, but not during/before

----------


## BigFan

I have never switched bodies, but, its possible that I did but just can't remember the dream  :smiley:  I gotta get my recall up  :tongue2:

----------

